# Anyone ever try a Nubra?



## girlyboy9 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm not sure if any of you girls have ever tried a Nubra, but I wanted to show all you girls the real look boobs that I got using my Nubra(I'm a boy, if you didnt know!).  Heres a link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.nubra.com/

Let me know what you all think!  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Christina


----------



## katana (Nov 30, 2011)

I understand what a nubra is, and how it creates a larger looking cup size, but how did you get it too create so much clevage? Its very realistic looking.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol just by putting them far away and stretching I guess!  I have a decent amount of chest already actually, and the cleavage along with some breast forms round it all out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never tried one.... Always used either a full set of silicone breast forms or a push up bra and a couple silicone enhancer pads... I'm a natural B cup and the Victoria secret hello bombshell or any one of the new knock off that add 2 cup sizes are just amazing.... Walmart has one for $12 vs the Hello bombshell which is $60ish.


----------

